# Where can I get replacements for some broken storm windows?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I have "triple track" storm windows on my house. Several of them have broken. I need new glass in frames. Would I find these at Home Depot or... what?

Thanks a bunch, guys,

 RedTartan


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Lowes sells storm windows for around $72 each for custom order sizes (at least they did last year). If you have a common size it might be cheaper.

Did you look to see if you have someone in your area that can repair them? A glass shop perhaps?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Alas, no. I don't even have the frames. The track is still there, but the frame that held the glass is gone. It's been gone since we moved in.

$72?!! Egad! That's ridiculous! 

I hope my windows are a standard size...

 RedTartan


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

Those aluminum framed storms only offer "storm" protection. They were intended for giving the house a screen and a piece of glass to protect the main window. The windows do not have any sort of weatherstripping seals. So how can they do any good?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Hey Eric,

My house was built in 1825 and has the original windows. I wouldn't dream of replacing them with new windows. It's a common misconception that storm windows on old windows aren't energy efficient.

Check out this link everybody:

http://www.presnc.org/content/view/145/124/

Excerpt from the article:

Storm Windows

Attaching storm windows is another historically accurate way to increase the efficiency of original windows. Historic windows used in combination with storm windows have been shown to have even better insulating properties than double-pane windows, an R value of 1.79 compared to 1.72 for new windows. Exterior storm windows can also provide protection for the historic window and can be designed to minimize their aesthetic impact. 

So, that's why I'm replacing them...

 RedTartan


----------



## tiogacounty (Oct 27, 2005)

ericjeeper said:


> Those aluminum framed storms only offer "storm" protection. They were intended for giving the house a screen and a piece of glass to protect the main window. The windows do not have any sort of weatherstripping seals. So how can they do any good?


 They can make an huge difference in winter. They are tight enough that they can trap air between the storm window and the house window. This trapped air serves as an insulation of sorts and really can make a dramatic difference. My dad spent the last three decades of his life fighting with old worn out storm windows on the family home. It is a 1917, solid masonary, american four square. The first winter after he passed, my mom decided to skip the battle and leave the screens in. She nearly froze and had serious increases in the gas bill. In spring she almost got conned into spending thousands for awful looking replacement windows. I talked her into replacing the storms with new factory enameled units in brown, with brown capping over the old peeling wood trim. The beautiful windows were saved, the storms keep the house much warmer, and the cost was a small fraction of ugly vinyl replacement windows.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> My house was built in 1825 and has the original windows. I wouldn't dream of replacing them with new windows. It's a common misconception that storm windows on old windows aren't energy efficient.
> 
> ...


Here is a neat video shows how heat travels through different types of glass packs.http://www.surberswindowsanddoors.com/winsheatlampvideo.html

They are talking number there that are even below energy star compliancy
1.79 that is clear glass. Lo-e and argon filled yields an r of 4. triple with krypton yields an r 10.
Now tell me again why would anyone replace storm windows?
If you are concerned about the windows having divided lites. and a replacement having the grids between the glass. There are companies out there that attach a grid to the outside of a glass.Now the window performs like a new high efficiency window, yet looks like the one it replaced. One of my suppliers is Paradigm
Their site is www.paradigmwindows.com/
I am not here to start an argument. Just to help with energy savings.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Red Tartan,

I don't know if you would have the time or ability, but we have an old house with lots and lots of large, old windows. A friend of mine scored a large roll of a heavy weight plastic and I am making wood frames with a plastic cover to put on the inside. I'm trying to make them almost tight and then line the edges with stips of old wool army blankets for a snug fit. Maybe something like that would work for you.


----------



## leoaloha (Apr 18, 2005)

I went thru the same thing fixing up to sell my house last year. Replacing broken glass was 28$ per frame and a new complete enameled window was 68$ plus tax. And no more fighting that triple track.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm not replacing my old windows. Period.  If you read the article that I posted you'll see that new windows only last half the time it takes to pay for themselves. My house is 2900 sq ft and my highest heating bill last year was $168 and we were hitting 17 below some days.

Keeping old windows is efficient, green (it takes a lot of energy to make new windows), and it preserves the historic integrity of the house.

I've owned a new construction and I'll never own one again (it was a KB home if you're wondering.) They are very, VERY cheaply made. Mark my words, those new houses will be falling down in 30 years. New does not mean better. I could have had any house I wanted. I chose an old house. I knew exactly what I was getting and am happy with my choice. 

If one owned a 1950's ranch house or something, then by all means, replace the windows. Leave the old, historic houses alone. There are so few of them left that haven't been ruined.

Now if anyone has any other information on where I can get replacement panes for my existing storm windows, great. If not, feel free to start your own thread singing the praises of those ugly , over-priced, and short-lived (when you compare them to windows that have lasted for 200 years) windows. 

 RedTartan

P.S. Since tone is very hard to convey on a message board please read my post with a pleasant, non-angry tone. I'm not upset about defending my choice. I just think it's my duty as an historic house lover to educate people that there are ways to keep your home comfortable without destroying it.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

RedTartan, we'd love to see pictures of your house!


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

You go, Red Tartan!!! Not many folks get the idea of trying to maintain an older home in an efficient yet dignified way.

Unfortunately, the options we have come across (other than the plastic) all seem to be pricey. When you break it down to single openings, we have over 60 windows to deal with, so you can imagine we have been researching this for a while. We have started picking one room a year and try to get the storms that need to be replaced or repaired done.

We do also have some of the old wood storms that hang on the outside - which might be an option for you to consider. You could probably build something like that pretty cheaply if you can reclaim glass from windows other folks are tossing. We have three 7ft ones which get a little unwieldy for me but, so far, I haven't smashed any. I like them much better than the triple track.

If you can, please do post pics of your house. As you can tell, I'm a sucker for them.


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

You could add inside window quilts , which would also be historically accurate.
A temporary covering can be made of clear plastic, or you can get the winter window coverings that are applied with a hair dryer. The use of 'bubble wrap' in the space between the existing window and the temporary one will permit light passage while providing additional dead air space.

Posting your query in the shop & alternative energy sections will yield more suggestions.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> My house was built in 1825 and has the original windows. I wouldn't dream of replacing them with new windows. It's a common misconception that storm windows on old windows aren't energy efficient.
> 
> ...





RedTartan said:


> I'm not replacing my old windows. Period.  If you read the article that I posted you'll see that new windows only last half the time it takes to pay for themselves. My house is 2900 sq ft and my highest heating bill last year was $168 and we were hitting 17 below some days.
> 
> Keeping old windows is efficient, green (it takes a lot of energy to make new windows), and it preserves the historic integrity of the house.
> 
> ...


Last post from me. No I am not upset either.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

RedTartan said:


> I'm not replacing my old windows. Period.  If you read the article that I posted you'll see that new windows only last half the time it takes to pay for themselves.


RedTartan, I think I love you. No, I know I do. 

We had our 165 year-old windows restored last year. They're just beautiful and well protected with triple-track storms. Not many people outside the old house community understand the value of their original windows...not just the longevity of the old-growth wood, but the energy efficiency when paired with storms, and the aesthetics of the craftsmanship and the historic glass. Every time I see a gorgeous old house with replacement windows, I could cry.

When plastic windows come with a 200 year warranty, maybe I'll think about it. Then again, no I won't! :banana02:


----------

